# Dog urinates next to food bowl



## bostongirl (Apr 2, 2009)

I've had an awesome Boston Terrier for about a year. I'm good about maintaining the alpha role -- I don't let him lead me on the leash, he only gets treats as rewards (sit, stay) and I don't let him on the furniture or the bed.

For four months, I've been dating someone with a dog. They get along great, share toys, no aggression between them. But, my boyfriend lets his dog sit on the furniture, and until recently she was also allowed on the bed and dragged him down the street on walks. So I'm thinking my dog is feeling she's the alpha in his apartment.

This is where the problem came up. In my boyfriend's house, my dog pees next to the food bowls in the kitchen. We've tried a few things to stop this:

1) My boyfriend has been working to be the alpha with his dog, not letting her lead on walks, teaching commands, keeping her to her own bed

2) We've set up two separate spaces for each dog. My dog has his bed with his food & water next to it. Her bed is in another room, with her food & water next to it.

3) Water stays out, but food dishes only go down when it's time to eat. He stands next to her bowl, makes her sit, puts down the food bowl. I do the same with my dog.

For about a week, no pee.

Tonight, he peed next to her water bowl and bed.

Help!?!?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think "alpha" is the issue here.

It is a form of marking. Or that's how it seems from where I'm standing, at least. 

What you need to do is 1) disinfect any area urinated on with a pet deoderizer specifically geared to remove the scent and 2) crate or confine this dog at all times when you're not watching. I'd treat this as a housetraining issue, because essentially, it is.. 

It may be helpful to teach him a "go pee" command so you can specifically tell him where it is OK to go, including marking on walks.

2 and 3 are fine, from what you've posted, and may or may not help. I don't think 1 will really have anything to do with your dog and his marking, though.

Good luck!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> I don't think "alpha" is the issue here.
> 
> It is a form of marking. Or that's how it seems from where I'm standing, at least.
> 
> ...


With out being there to see the action......I agree with MM100%


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Worry less about being the 'alpha' and more about invoking "nothing in life is free" (NILIF... read stickie at top of forum). Dogs are not wolves and this is not a pack. Training a dog to walk with a loose leash is more important than whether or not the dog walks ahead or next to or behind you. 

His behavior is marking (is he neutered?). Clean the area with an enzyme cleaner such as Nature's miracle and keep a close eye on him. If he lifts his leg to mark, interrupt him and get him out. As he finishes up reward him with a ton of praise and food. This will help the dog to understand where it is "ok" to pee and where it is not ok, like anywhere in the house. 

It might be very fun for you and your BF to take your dogs to training class together. Just an idea. Something like Beginner 1 obedience.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

This whole alpha thing makes me gag. Bottom line, being consistent, persistent, and patient is what a dog needs in order to learn what is expected of him before he can comply. My dogs sleep with me, are allowed on the furniture once permission is granted, go through doorways ahead of me (because that is what I want), yet are very well behaved at home and everywhere else. Why? Because they understand what I communicate to them. It certainly has nothing to do with ME being an alpha bitch. LOL


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> This whole alpha thing makes me gag. Bottom line, being consistent, persistent, and patient is what a dog needs in order to learn what is expected of him before he can comply. My dogs sleep with me, are allowed on the furniture once permission is granted, go through doorways ahead of me (because that is what I want), yet are very well behaved at home and everywhere else. Why? Because they understand what I communicate to them. It certainly has nothing to do with ME being an alpha bitch. LOL


I love this post!!! 

The only time I feel it is necessary to be the Alpha Bitch is when there are male **** sapiens around......


----------

